# new toys



## gator409 (Sep 15, 2004)

made 3 of these today. if you have ever seen them can you guess what it is?


----------



## AndyThomas (May 26, 2012)

No clue...

Are you trying a new mouse trap? Lure them in with money, then give em a helluva headache?


----------



## rkent (Mar 4, 2010)

Quarter pounder.


----------



## SHARKTEETH (Aug 7, 2005)

telagraph?


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

rkent said:


> Quarter pounder.


"with cheese" it looks like.


----------



## gator409 (Sep 15, 2004)

thats it quarter pounder with cheese


----------



## Bob Keyes (Mar 16, 2011)

Visual pun tax $87.50 pay at the window as you leave!


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

quarter pounder with cheese

LOL!!


----------



## AndyThomas (May 26, 2012)

So, I am curious about this one....WTH is it?


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

AndyThomas said:


> So, I am curious about this one....WTH is it?


That's what it is, Andy...."A Quarter Pounder With Cheese"...

Ya gotta get used to a little eccentricity down here in the WW basement.:biggrin:


----------



## AndyThomas (May 26, 2012)

Tortuga said:


> That's what it is, Andy...."A Quarter Pounder With Cheese"...
> 
> Ya gotta get used to a little eccentricity down here in the WW basement.:biggrin:


Ha...I walked right into that one! I thought, "surely no one would spend time making something like that without a purpose".

However, I just figured out the purpose 

You got me OP


----------

